# Toilet Spacer???



## Krich (Aug 7, 2017)

One of our bathrooms is narrow, so there is a toilet in it that is only about 23 inches deep, so the shower door has room to open fully.  

I could not find a new toilet that is less than 25 or 26 inches deep at Lowes of Home Depot so I couldn't just go buy a new one.

The only problem with this toilet is that it's shorter than normal so I'd like to find a way to raise it up 2 or 3 inches so it's as tall as a standard toilet... without having to special order a toilet and spend excessive amounts of money.

So, is there such a thing as a spacer that would go between the floor and the toilet so the toilet can be taller?


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 7, 2017)

If the toilet is only 10" from the wall to the bolts, you may be looking for the wrong product.

A standard WC is 14" above the floor, where a "rite height" WC is 17" above the floor.

There are spacer kits you can purchase that raise the seat height.


----------



## Krich (Aug 7, 2017)

I may have done some searching before posting this question cause I think I found something that will work...

It's call the "Toilevator Toilet Riser" and I found it at:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KXK74G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Our toilet is 14 inches tall so this gadget will raise it up 3.5 inches to bring the toilet up to 17.5 inches tall which is much closer to standard height (the toilet in our other bathroom is 17 inches tall)


----------



## Krich (Aug 7, 2017)

It's the toilet the wife normally uses and she's not wanting to higher toilet seat.  She wants that part to stay the same.

The spacer thing looks like it will work.  If it doesn't, then she'll just have to live with a short toilet.


----------



## havasu (Aug 7, 2017)

Spending nearly $100 on that silly gimmick, plus probably another $20-$30 for shipping, only to have an unstable, potentially leaking toilet seems crazy to me. You can accomplish your goal by running to a local big box store and purchasing a catalog stubby type ADA height toilet for a few bucks more.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 7, 2017)

If the "rite height" WC is a 10" rough-in, it would be a special order.


----------



## Krich (Aug 7, 2017)

As mentioned in the first post, all other toilets I found at Home Depot and Lowes were 25 and 26 inches deep so the shower door would not open as far which would irritate my wife and I'd have to eat PBJ's the rest of my life.

I'd imagine this is why the originally put in a toilet that is only 23 inches deep so the shower door can open as wide as possible.

The "silly gimmick" comes with free shipping and supports 500 pounds so it's no so cheaply made.  There were a lot of positive reviews so if it was cheap and prone to leaking none of these folks that have used this item reported it. 

It simply has an extension that bolts directly to the flange and the toilet bolts to the top side of that.  I comes with 2 wax rings so if installed right there's no reason why it should leak.

My only other option is to special order a toilet that is 23 inches deep and taller which the guy at Lowes said would be considerably more expensive that buying a standard toilet

Like many other things in life... if it doesn't work out I'll simply do something different but there's no reason to believe this setup won't work just fine.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 8, 2017)

Have you considered replacing the shower door with a curtain?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 8, 2017)

Before you do anything know that the lower seating position is better for the bodily function. Thus the invention of the Squatty Potty. 

https://www.squattypotty.com/

Frank Lloyd Wright often set the toilets in his designs lower than floor level for this very reason, much to the dismay of some of his wealthy clients.


----------



## Krich (Aug 8, 2017)

> Have you considered replacing the shower door with a curtain?



That would be a down grade that the wife would not like.

I'm simply trying to keep things the same in a narrow bathroom were all she is asking for is that the toilet be a little higher

From what I'm hearing, special ordering a new toilet that is only 23 inches deep and taller is considerably more expensive than buying the $95 toilet spacer kit.

If the spacer is installed with quality workmanship, there is no reason to believe this setup will be a problem and I never heard of a plumber names Frank Lloyd Wright so I wouldn't know anything about his toilet designs.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 8, 2017)

A note of caution; the instructions call for sealing/adhering the riser to the floor with silicone, if you completely seal the product and there is a leak, in either of the wax rings, it will be evident in the ceiling below, or when the floor gives way.


----------



## Krich (Aug 8, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> A note of caution; the instructions call for sealing/adhering the riser to the floor with silicone, if you completely seal the product and there is a leak, in either of the wax rings, it will be evident in the ceiling below, or when the floor gives way.



Our toilet is sitting on a slab of concrete so it won't be giving way anytime soon...


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 8, 2017)

So much for the ceiling and floor, except that the floor is common cement and subject to deterioration from constant exposure to moisture.

Then there is the closet bend, if it is cast and not PVC or ABS it will eventually rust thru.


----------



## Krich (Aug 8, 2017)

A new flange will be installed directly to the drainage pipe in the floor so there should not be ant deterioration of the concrete and the adapter is high grade plastic so there's no reason to believe it will corrode. 

There is no reason to believe this setup will be a problem... if in 20 or 30 years there is a problem I'll let ya know


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 8, 2017)

That's not the point.

The point is NOT to seal the plastic to the floor in such a manner as to preclude you from noticing any leaks that could cause deterioration.

Prevention is cheaper than repair.


----------



## Krich (Aug 8, 2017)

I'll just use the wax ring like toilets have been sealed with for who knows how long.

Don't worry, this is my responsibility...


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 8, 2017)

Would this fit?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 8, 2017)

The old toilet stick out from the wall how many inches?
The bolts holding it down are how many inches from the wall.
Would you prefer 14" or 17" high?


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 8, 2017)

nealtw said:


> The old toilet stick out from the wall how many inches?
> The bolts holding it down are how many inches from the wall.
> Would you prefer 14" or 17" high?



Carefully Read Post #1.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 8, 2017)

Krich said:


> I'll just use the wax ring like toilets have been sealed with for who knows how long.
> 
> Don't worry, this is my responsibility...



I know it's your responsibility, however, for-warned is for-armed.

And, wax rings leak.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 8, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Carefully Read Post #1.



You may read all the information you need but if I can't answer all the questions then I don't have enough info. 

26" deep from the wall or the back of the toilet?

BTW right height can be as much as 19" high.


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 8, 2017)

nealtw said:


> You may read all the information you need but if I can't answer all the questions then I don't have enough info.
> 
> 26" deep from the wall or the back of the toilet?
> 
> BTW right height can be as much as 19" high.



Post #1 sentence #1;"One of our bathrooms is narrow, so there is a toilet in it that is only about 23 inches deep, so the shower door has room to open fully."

Which ADA standard did you find the 19" referenced in?

The rough-in dimension has been ask and referenced with no response, so the OP has settled upon the riser.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 8, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Post #1 sentence #1;"One of our bathrooms is narrow, so there is a toilet in it that is only about 23 inches deep, so the shower door has room to open fully."
> 
> Which ADA standard did you find the 19" referenced in?
> 
> The rough-in dimension has been ask and referenced with no response, so the OP has settled upon the riser.



deep to where, have you never see those little toilets.
Your reading is likely correct but likely isn't good enough.

Check the list on the left floor to seat height. 17- 19 "


----------



## Snoonyb (Aug 8, 2017)

nealtw said:


> deep to where, have you never see those little toilets.
> Your reading is likely correct but likely isn't good enough.
> 
> Check the list on the left floor to seat height. 17- 19 "



Read the sentence, it's clear as mud.

What "left floor"?

This is what it actually reads;"Toilet seat heights must be between 17" to 19" above the finished floor."

However, ADA compliance is not the question, and was simply an explanation of the products available.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 8, 2017)

I know you are trying to help but I will wait for the OP to answer the questions in post 18


----------

